# What's acceptable condition for backfill work ???



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

Sewer lateral replace. This work was done on a home for sale. 52 ft of excavation 2 ft wide 5 ft deep .removed about 16 yds of dirt [mostly clay] Had to remove juniper bushes ,white landscape stone. THE NIGHT I was done excavating Rained for hrs. After backfilling and grading yard is a bloody mess. contract says no landscaping. Owner is angry ,big time!!
"HOW COULD YOU LEAVE THIS MESS???. Am I in the wrong??
Thank's ,ready to start drinking again :sad:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

IMO, you should have replaced the yard to the way it originally was. Having a contract that says, "no landscaping" is kinda vague. You should have been more specific. If I was in your shoes, I would go back and re-grade it and seed it. Keep the customer happy.

Next time, be more specific with your clauses.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

For me it is, as good or better than the way I found it.

A lot of homeowners can be quite difficult, even though they say and agree with no landscaping. I am sure he was assuming a perfect grade and all he would have to do was spread some grass seed, bark, rock, etc.

And on clay I am sure the rain made a mess. The best thing to do in these situations is to wait until things dry out, and explain to them why. Also not sure what you have for a machine and how heavy it is, but a backhoe can leave some deep ruts in soft conditions.

How I usually handle these kind of jobs on existing lawns and landscaping.
I normally won't do it with out bidding it completed and finished(landscaping). Unless they have a very clear understanding of what it is going to look like afterwards.
First I lay plastic along side where I will be working to throw the dirt and to stack the sod.
I also will have large sheets of thick plywood (old foundation forms are great) to lay under my outriggers so they don't sink into the ground, and also lay my front bucket flat so it doesn't dig into the ground.
Next I will strip the sod off and try to be careful with it so as much of it can be reused later. And stack it to the far side of the plastic.
Then dig the trench throwing the dirt on the plastic.
Also being careful when digging the trench so that the machine is not sliding or bouncing around tearing up the ground.
Next put in the pipe, etc.
To back fill I will work backwards and use the hoe to reach and throw the dirt back in the trench, the reverse of how I dug it. You don't want to go and drive on the lawn and use the loader bucket to backfill, you will leave ruts all over the lawn from the weight of the machine on the tires. Try and stay in the same tracks you left when you dug the trench, you want to minimize how much driving around you do on finished lawns or landscape.
This does involve a lot of hand work getting the last of the dirt off of the plastic.
I also will use the hoe bucket to try and pack the trench, but you always will have more dirt left over so see if the owner has a place for this. I also have a walk behind Dynapac plate compactor to compact it more and so it doesn't eventually sink and leave a rut.
I leave the trench slightly crowned and replace the sod, and then seed any areas in between pieces or bare spots.
Last roll up the plastic and you will have nice clean grass there and rake up any other spoils.
And if there are any ruts from the tires elsewhere on the lawn, we will peel the sod back and fill.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*Thank's Guys*

As I said I'm a greenhorn with a backhoe . Lesson learned !!!!
The yard was tight ,sloppy clay with rain , didn't help. I did give Him a price $2000 below the competition, and explaned up front ,He would need a landscaper. AT this point I say " what the hell,why should this project be any different "


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

you need to buy a dig cam, a GOOD one. and keep it on the job. we keep a job file of pics for each job. before we bid, after the jobsite has had utility locates before we start digging. (have to be able to verify their marks were wrong), and lastly, once we're completed. and you need to be very explicit on your proposals as to what you're going to do. there are some unscrupulous contractors.....AND homeowners that will try and milk their end of the contract out for what it's worth.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*Day it's interisting Yoy say that*

I have an expensive camera in the cab. We worked to 8 pm tonight. 
O n a different job about 100ft of split faced block wall. Bond beam ,rebar. cores poured, drainage ,filter fabric. Took pix of it all.I also am blessed to work with My son Brian. I'm 64 He's 36. He plays ice hockey 3 nites a week. By the way " GO SHARKS " Used to be the BOSTON BRUINS when we lived there. Loved Bobby Orr ,Time for Tea and bed


----------



## fhdesign (Jan 17, 2007)

Don't get discouraged or mad, it's really just some of the "joys" of being in business, just try to find a way to keep the customer happy or satisfied. Everyone's given you good advise for future jobs and I'm sure you can figure out how to fix this one. Just stay calm and if you lose a little money on this job you'll probably make it up on the next one.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

F J ,Thank's for the kind words . I'm an old Marine,I don't give up !


----------

